# Ongoing: Freemasonry and Sexual Behavior Rule Updates



## My Freemasonry (Mar 17, 2016)

​I'm sure everybody is now officially sick of this.​Grand Masters across the US and internationally continue to weigh in on the actions of the Grand Lodges of Tennessee and Georgia regarding homosexual behavior and cohabitation. Instead of making constant, individual posts about this as they are issued, I am going to try to restrict them all to this one single message from now on, and will try to update it as more occur (if they do). Further, I am listing links below to previous posts about the subject, so the whole story can be followed from this one place. 

If a major action DOES occur, such as one Grand Lodge actually suspending Masonic relations with another, that will, of course, warrant its own post, because it's important enough to affect Freemasons in an entire state or two. But the bulk will be put here.

Hopefully, this will finally put a stop to what may look to some like a constant flood, which is not what I intended. It just sort of kept growing. As I have said, I am no gay rights advocate or protester, but I do have my own strong views about it as regards the fraternity. 

(And to answer a question posed in several emails lately, no, I am not gay. I have happily been with the same lovely woman since I was 17 - coming up on 40 blissful years. Thanks for asking.) 

I am simply trying to keep up with this story as it unfolds.


*The Story So Far...

Wikipedia Entry: Supreme Court Rules on Obergefell v. Hodges (Same Sex Marriage Case)*

*Supreme Court Ruling: Obergefell v. Hodges (Complete Text)*

*• 10/21/10: Grand Lodge of Kentucky Votes Against Gay Ban*

*• 4/15/11: Openly Gay Mason Suspended in Kentucky*

*• 3/20/12: Controversial Kentucky Man Arrested For Lodge Theft

• 9/15/15: Gay Marriage and the Grand Lodge of Tennessee (and Georgia)*

*• 10/28/15: Anti-Gay, Fornication Edict Upheld In Georgia*

*• 11/12/15: GL of DC Issues Statement Concerning Eligibility For Masons*

*• 2/9/16: Gay PM and Partner Suspended In Tennessee*

*• 2/24/16: NPR Radio: Tennessee Masons Oust Married Gay Couple*

*• 2/29/16: GLs of California, Utah, and District of Columbia Statements on Gays In Freemasonry*

*• 3/5/16: UCLA Masonic Conference Protested  On Gay Issue

• 3/8/16: GL of DC Suspends  Relations With GA and TN*

*• 3/9/16: Regular Grand Lodge of Belgium Splits With Georgia*

•* 3/10/16: A Reflection On What Is Tearing Us Asunder*

*• 3/12/16: GL of Mississippi Votes Down Proposal Adding Gay, Transexual Wording To Petitions*

•* 3/13/16: Grande Loge Nationale Francaise To Consider Action in GA, TN Situation*

*• 3/14/16: GM of GA Responds To Actions of GLs of CA, DC, and Belgium*

• *3/14/16: GM of TN Responds To Actions of CA and DC; Grand Secretary of DC Clarifies Effects of Edicts on Members

• 3/14/16: GM of Maine Weighs In*

-------------------------------------​*UPDATE

3/17/16: GM of Wisconsin Statement*
Yesterday, the Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Wisconsin F&AM, MW Franklin J. Struble,  issued a statement that was sent to all lodges regarding the position of his GL on lawful homosexual marriages, and his opinion concerning the suspension of recognition by other GLs. 
Click image below to enlarge:​

​​
Continue reading...


----------



## Bloke (Mar 18, 2016)

YAY the GM of Wisconsin...

Personally, I am not finding the flow of information a flood, but I guess I am very interested in this topic while others may not be and I can understand why people might get sick of it. 

It's great to have that time line -thanks for doing that. As a past moderator of several sites, I always loved keeping a single topic to a post so as to create a one-stop-shop and not duplicate info and posts.

I love the way some folk assume others are gay - I got asked to join a private gay Freemasons group based on posts LOL.. Mind you, my partner is being a troll lately, so jumping the fence and getting away from her is looking like an option. LOL... I'm discovering the joys of menopause; one elder brother said I have about two years of craziness to look forward to. I might have to put a "prayers needed" post into the forum 

Thanks for your work.


----------



## Randy81 (Mar 18, 2016)

Agreed, I think the GM of Wisconsin hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 18, 2016)

Bloke said:


> YAY the GM of Wisconsin...
> 
> Personally, I am not finding the flow of information a flood, but I guess I am very interested in this topic while others may not be and I can understand why people might get sick of it.
> 
> ...


Two of of us who are law partners have been through this. Should you give the grand HS, we will fly to your relief. 
SWMBO was at the World Conference in Madras/Chennai with me. She and two other ladies of "that age" went out exploring in their own. I had some fear---for anyone silly enough to acost them. 

And don't you dare try to jump the queue. Unbeknownst to me, mine took to task two large Argentinian men at the passport office. I think they decided not to emigrate after all. 

And buy a new thermostat. Yours is  gonna be spinning like a flywheel.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 18, 2016)

I like how it is worded ambiguously.  Who is it addressed to?  The two GLs that have violated the landmarks or the several GLs who have pulled recognition?  It's carefully worded so that members of can each think it's addressed to the other party.  Artistically done.

I see that it is effectively an invitation to the members of his GL to write and submit legislation on the topic for discussion and vote at their next Annual Communication.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 18, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> ...
> ...
> I see that it is effectively an invitation to the members of his GL to write and submit legislation on the topic for discussion and vote at their next Annual Communication.



And this is an issue.  In my mother GL, it is expected that this matter would come before the GL for their vote, which meets next February.  It would be unusual for the GM to act on his own under our law.  If he felt the need, a special communication of the GL could be called.


----------

